# CANLANDGEN 011, 13KM RUCK MARCH TRUMPS THE EXPRESS TEST FOR LAND FORCES



## geo (9 Jan 2007)

CANLANDGEN 011/06 221200 Z Dec 06 
SUBJ: INTERIM DIRECTION ON ARMY PHYSICAL FITNESS POLICY 
REFS: A. DAOD 5023-2 PHYSICAL FITNESS PROGRAM 08 MAY 06 
B. CDS CANFORGEN 087/06 CMP 040 081835 MAY 06 
C. LFCO 24-2, PHYSICAL FITNESS MAY 1997 
D. B-GL-382-003/PT-001, ARMY FITNESS MANUAL 1 MAR 2004 
1. BACKGROUND. REFS A AND B DIRECT ALL CF REG AND PRIMARY RESERVE PERS TO BE FITNESS EVALUATED ANNUALLY. THE ANNUAL FITNESS TESTING OF CL A RESERVE PERS REPRESENTS THE MOST SIGNIFICANT CHANGE AND REF C, LFCO 24-02, WILL BE REVISED TO INCORPORATE CHANGES. 
2. INTENT. ALL REG FORCE AND PRIMARY RESERVE PERS SERVING WITHIN LFC, INCLUDING NON-LAND ENVIRONMENT PERS, WILL BE FITNESS EVALUATED ANNUALLY TO THE LAND FORCE COMMAND PHYSICAL FITNESS STANDARD (LFCPFS). IN ESSENCE, ALL PERS SERVING IN LFC WILL BE EVALUATED USING THE LFCPFS AS THE PRIMARY TEST. IMPLEMENTATION WILL COMMENCE 01 APR 07 WITH A COMPLETION DATE OF 31 MAR 08 WHICH COINCIDES WITH THE CFPAS REPORTING SYSTEM. 
3. LFCPFS FITNESS TEST. THE LFCPFS CONSISTS OF THE THREE-TASK STANDARD: THE 13 KM WEIGHTLOAD MARCH, THE CASUALTY EVACUATION TASK, AND THE TRENCH DIG TASK. WHERE FACILITIES DO NOT EXIST FOR THE TRENCH DIG TASK, RESERVE PERS WILL ONLY BE REQUIRED TO COMPLETE THE WEIGHTLOAD MARCH AND CAS EVAC TASKS. ARMY FITNESS MANUAL, REF D, REMAINS THE KEY REFERENCE. SUPPLEMENTARY GUIDANCE FOR CL A PREPARATION FOR THE LFCPFS WILL BE PROMULGATED. 
4. CF EXPRES TEST. EXPRES TESTING REMAINS THE CF MINIMUM PHYSICAL FITNESS STANDARD (CFMPFS) AND IS THE BASIS FOR PROMOTION AND ADMINISTRATIVE ACTION. EXPRES TESTING WILL BE USED BY LFC PERS WHEN MEDICALLY DIRECTED OR FOLLOWING TWO UNSUCCESSFUL ATTEMPTS AT THE LFCPFS. LAND PERS SERVING OUTSIDE OF LFC UNITS WILL REMAIN AUTH TO USE CF EXPRES TESTING (CFMPFS) IN LIEU OF LFCPFS. CF EXPRESS EXEMPT STATUS EQUIVALENCY WILL CONTINUE TO BE REFLECTED ON CFPAS PER FORMS FOR ALL PERSONNEL ACHIEVING THE ANNUAL LFCPFS REQUIREMENT. 
5. LFCPFS EVALUATION FORM. A NEW FORM HAS BEEN DEVELOPED TO SUPPORT THE DELIVERY OF LFCPFS FITNESS TESTING. THIS NEW FORM REQUIRES CHAIN OF COMMAND AUTHORIZATION PRIOR TO THE COMMENCEMENT OF LFCPFS FITNESS TRAINING AND TESTING. THE NEW LFCPFS FORM HAS BEEN ENDORSED BY VETERANS AFFAIRS CANADA AND IS CONSIDERED TO BE EQUIVALENT TO THE CF EXPRES 279 DOCUMENTATION IN SUPPORT OF AN INJURY ATTRIBUTABLE TO MILITARY SERVICE. THIS NEW FORM AND COMPLETION INSTRUCTIONS ARE POSTED ON THE DAT DWAN HOME PAGE AT THE FOL LINK: HTTP://ARMYONLINE.KINGSTON.MIL.CA/LFDTS/D143000440089813.ASP  

6. LFCO 24-2 WILL BE REVISED AND SUPPLEMENTARY CL A RESERVE PREPARATION GUIDANCE ISSUED NO LATER THAN 15 JAN 07. THE ARMY FITNESS MANUAL WILL BE UPDATED IN 07. OVERALL, THE NEW CF AND ARMY FITNESS POLICIES WILL CONTRIBUTE POSITIVELY TO THE OVERALL FITNESS OF ALL MEMBERS OF THE LFC. AT END STATE, ALL LFC MEMBERS WILL ACHIEVE THE LFCPFS ANNUALLY, WHICH IS CONSISTENT WITH THE IBTS FITNESS DEPLOYMENT STANDARD. 
SIGNED LGEN A.B. LESLIE, CHIEF OF THE LAND STAFF


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2007)

Sooo.... you have to train for the 13 K ruck march.
If you fail it twice, then you see the Doc - then you are submitted to the Express test...

OK, everyone back to work 

Have a good day!


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Sooo.... you have to train for the 13 K ruck march.
> If you fail it twice, then you see the Doc - then you are submitted to the Express test...
> 
> OK, everyone back to work
> ...



Status quo.... ;D


----------



## Fraser.g (9 Jan 2007)

YES! YES! YES!

Now perhaps we can start enforcing a physical fitness standard!


Ohhhh Happy days!

GF


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Status quo.... ;D



Not really status quo, Starting April 1st, the 13 Km + Fireman's carry + trench dig will be the standard to meet for all Blue/Black/Green personnel working within Land Forces Command.  The Shuttle run will then be relegated to "remedial training" for those who tank the 13 Km twice - after the Doc says he is "fit" to undergo training.  What the directive does not say is.... An individual who after failing the 13Km twice, passes the express test after remedial training - does he have to do the 13 Km over again?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2007)

I would imagine that after two failures at the 13 km BFT and then the Remedial PT and a CF Express PASS, that would be acceptable for the annual testing.  It would be the next year when it would start all over again.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Not really status quo, Starting April 1st, the 13 Km + Fireman's carry + trench dig will be the standard to meet for all Blue/Black/Green personnel working within Land Forces Command.  The Shuttle run will then be relegated to "remedial training" for those who tank the 13 Km twice - after the Doc says he is "fit" to undergo training.  What the directive does not say is.... An individual who after failing the 13Km twice, passes the express test after remedial training - does he have to do the 13 Km over again?



Your above test has been the status quo here for 2 years now. March, carry, and trench dig. Two attempts to pass...or off to the land of the Express test.


----------



## cplcaldwell (9 Jan 2007)

_<pre-edit - in aniticipation of C&P  ;D > Sorry Librarian you got in under me, I'm not trying to pick a fight, I see your meaning of 'status quo', but anyway let me elaborate._


No _not really _ status quo. Not for the_ whole _ LFC.

Not_ just _ as geo noted all blue/black/green in LFC *but also  all CLASS A personnel*.

That's the difference you see CLASS A. IMHO

The previous CLASS A (LFC) standard was an Expres test before a course (esp PLQ) and before substantive promotion. I am sure units/areas  perhaps even trades had the BFT built in. I believe FTUC/RSS were still held to their RegForce Standard, LFC wide. 

This CANLANDGEN means *all * CLASS A (clerks, infanteers, cooks, sappers, jimmies, mp's, medtechs, herbies, truckers, zipperheads...) will have to do a BFT. That in and of itself is reasonably radical...



Of course some will fail twice, do the Expres test and get a pat on the head.... just waiting for this one to work it's way through...




Next...CIL ?


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Your above test has been the status quo here for 2 years now. March, carry, and trench dig. Two attempts to pass...or off to the land of the Express test.


Really? - Have been in an Area puzzle palace (in my 3rd year) and while I have seen others doing 13 Km Trg,  the HQ staff haven`t.  There were a number of "flabergasted" Blue & Black types (who joined the JTF East throughout 2006) who are looking a little stunned (like deer illuminated by a fast moving car's headlights)


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2007)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> _<pre-edit - in aniticipation of C&P  ;D > Sorry Librarian you got in under me, I'm not trying to pick a fight, I see your meaning of 'status quo', but anyway let me elaborate._
> 
> 
> No _not really _ status quo. Not for the_ whole _ LFC.
> ...



Let me be clear in my post...status quo.

Your points ref the Class A personnel being required to do this test is maintaining the status quo standard that was announced prior to the release of this particular CANLANDGEN. All this message does is re-iterate the changes that were already announced, as this CANLANDGEN points out in it's opening para. My emphasis added. 

REFS: *A. DAOD 5023-2 PHYSICAL FITNESS PROGRAM 08 MAY 06 
B. CDS CANFORGEN 087/06 CMP 040 081835 MAY 06 * 
C. LFCO 24-2, PHYSICAL FITNESS MAY 1997 
D. B-GL-382-003/PT-001, ARMY FITNESS MANUAL 1 MAR 2004 
*1. BACKGROUND. REFS A AND B DIRECT ALL CF REG AND PRIMARY RESERVE PERS TO BE FITNESS EVALUATED ANNUALLY. THE ANNUAL FITNESS TESTING OF CL A RESERVE PERS REPRESENTS THE MOST SIGNIFICANT CHANGE AND REF C, LFCO 24-02, WILL BE REVISED TO INCORPORATE CHANGES. * 

So is this message announcing new Fitness policy standards for Class A personnel? No it's not. The new policies were released and addressed via refs A and refs B as quoted above. When nothing is changing, I call it "maintaining the status quo."

I am quite sure that CANFORGEN 097/06 is posted on this site in another thread already, and the mandatory testing of all Class A pers in LFC posns was addressed at that time as well.

Geo,

Not only have all 3 requirements been a part of our Fitness test for the past 3 FYs, but the trench dig also made it's way into our Branch Chain of Command Relay at Sports Day this year. I ended up doing that 2 days in a row, you think they'll exempt me from the dig next year?  ;D


----------



## geo (9 Jan 2007)

Don't you get "dirt" (or pea gravel) under an NSN ?

WRT to the Class A types, the Express test was applied immediately to those going on Cl C, Cl B +180 days & those recommended for promotion.  Express test was to be worked into the remainder of the Reserves (militia) - being implemented in the 07/08 FY.  (so only status quo in the context that express test was to be applied this coming year)  

Regardless, many reserve (militia) units have been applying the 13 Km aka "backbreaker") for quite some time - but not in an official category


----------



## Sloaner (10 Jan 2007)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> Next...CIL ?



Well a new Fitness Standard is in the work for the CIC, but I'd be more than happy to have this one applied to us as well.  It simple in its concept, and something that we may actually be required to do (well except the Trench Dig, not part of the cadet program at this point).  I say bring it on.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jan 2007)

So, no disagreement here with the policy here, but I will like to see the Supplementary Guidance that is coming for Class A types IAW Para 3, last sentence.  Work-up trng every weekly Trng night for X weeks and then conduct the 13km?

We used to just show up, ruck up, and go back in the early 90's, not sure if that will be "allowed".  

Not wanting to be the party-pooper, but this reminds me of when the Warrior run, sans 3.2km FFO timed "event" (not everyone ran it... ;D).  That lasted a year or two? and then was axed for Class A pers for some liability reason (i.e. appropriate time couldn't be given for work-up trng? or something like that) and we did all the Warrior program exempt 3.2km FFO.

Let's hope this sticks this time.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Don't you get "dirt" (or pea gravel) under an NSN ?



Geo,

I don't order it for the test, I just get to shovel it!!  ;D

It does in fact have an NSN, but is non-stocked; rather LPOd from a civilian supplier.


----------



## Haggis (10 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> So, no disagreement here with the policy here, but I will like to see the Supplementary Guidance that is coming for Class A types IAW Para 3, last sentence.  Work-up trng every weekly Trng night for X weeks and then conduct the 13km?



Hopefully this comes with funding or an understanding that, without funding, other training events may have to be cancelled.



			
				Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> We used to just show up, ruck up, and go back in the early 90's, not sure if that will be "allowed".



There's a form which has to be completed prior to the LFCPFS as noted in para 5 of the CANLANDGEN.  According to para 5 of the instructions on this new form, "The LFCPFS evaluation will only be attempted by personnel who have participated in an approved physical fitness-training programme."

The CO, or an officer delegated by the CO, will have to personally authorize it.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2007)

As this is a CDS / CLS directive, funding should be provided


----------



## nsmedicman (10 Jan 2007)

Is there a time limit for the ruck march?


----------



## Haggis (10 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> As this is a CDS / CLS directive, funding should be provided



The operative word in your statement is "should".  Look back over the years and count how many "directives" have been issued for implementation without accompanying funding.

I hope you're right!


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Jan 2007)

at the unit Im transfering eventulay...some day...in a near future....to a close to be date...perharps....

They are training with ruck sack march every wensday evening... is it un official training or does it count? it does not matter they are doing it.

they started slow....increasing gradually the disdance, and the weigh...first they had no ruck....you get the picture...

I think its great.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2007)

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Is there a time limit for the ruck march?



Yes.  Most strive for 2 hr. 10 min.  I believe the required time limit is 2 hr 20 min.


[EDIT:  See next reply for correction in time and source.]


----------



## Haggis (10 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes.  Most strive for 2 hr. 10 min.  I believe the required time limit is 2 hr 20 min.



2 hours, 26 minutes, 20 seconds.  (Army Fitness Manual, Page 3)



			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> They are training with ruck sack march every wensday evening... is it un official training or does it count? it does not matter they are doing it.



That's the CO's call.  Good on them, though!


----------



## mysteriousmind (10 Jan 2007)

well...since ill be....eventualy, perharps, sometime...in a near future be affected to this particulay company so ill be gladly doing it.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jan 2007)

Intr's on the implementation for Cl A is set to be out this coming Monday.  I haven't had a chance to look at the new form but, if it is good to go, appears the bases are covered.  

Only problem left is...to implement it.  Seems to only really be an issue for the Reserve CO's, the Class A factors.

*editted for VD.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jan 2007)

Enough of the speculation and childish, smug hand wringing. Let's see what comes out for direction. Then get on with it. The gates been closed. We don't want the same to happen to the thread. Keep it to official info only.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jan 2007)

Crikey, a trench dig! I guess it depends are where you are in Canada, and what time of the year?? Ha!

Ok really now, whats the trench dig standard?

With e-tool, or standard spade, say from a truck pioneer kit?


Wes


----------



## PoPo (10 Jan 2007)

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> Crikey, a trench dig! I guess it depends are where you are in Canada, and what time of the year?? Ha!
> 
> Ok really now, whats the trench dig standard?
> 
> With e-tool, or standard spade, say from a truck pioneer kit?



Army Fitness Manual (pg 3) Using a standard shovel (we use a round nose) move .486 cubic metres of pea gravel (1 cm in diametre) from one trench box to another.  Helmet ONLY is worn for this task.  

Timing for Trench dig in less than six minutes using whatever "method" is best for you.

PoPo


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2007)

PoPo said:
			
		

> Army Fitness Manual (pg 3) Using a standard shovel (we use a round nose) move .486 cubic metres of pea gravel (1 cm in diametre) from one trench box to another.  Helmet ONLY is worn for this task.
> 
> Timing for Trench dig in less than six minutes using whatever "method" is best for you.
> 
> PoPo



Hmmm, we've always had to wear our helmets and TVs for this.


----------



## JesseWZ (10 Jan 2007)

Forgive me if I sound like an FNG, but when they mention weightload is it the standard 50 lbs that one does on the IAP or BMQ 13 k? Or is it different?


----------



## PoPo (10 Jan 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Forgive me if I sound like an FNG, but when they mention weightload is it the standard 50 lbs that one does on the IAP or BMQ 13 k? Or is it different?



Weightload March is 13 km in full fighting order with fieldpack (rucksack).  Weight is 24.5 kg TOTAL kit (helmet, webbing (Tac Vest), Weapon and Rucksack).  

by all means - correct me if I am wrong (math not being one of my strong points) 1kg = 2.2lbs therefore complete kit is expected to weigh 53.9lbs

PoPo


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2007)

every time I manned the scale, it had to read 50Lbs.
The rifle, helmet & webbing were out of my control


----------



## wildman0101 (10 Jan 2007)

what no 1.5 miler ...11 minutes or less or your in deep
no 2x10  forced march 2:15 the first day 2:35 the next 
regards personel pt the person performs on his own time
regards forced march ,,,full ruck mil kit,,,and extras  included ..water bottle i carried 4,, 
anyway just curious as to qualifications pertaining to todays regs and rules 
battle pt ,,,anyone heard of it and know if its still done todaylll 
                                                    allways remember today for what it is 
                                                    and tomorrow for what its gonna be
                                                   just my thoughts for today
                                                                   best regards,,
                                                                           scoty


----------



## JesseWZ (10 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## GO!!! (10 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> every time I manned the scale, it had to read 50Lbs.
> The rifle, helmet & webbing were out of my control



That sounds familiar...... 

"b-b-but Sergeant Major - I have a C6!"

"...and I have an ulcer and an ex wife - NEXT!"  ;D


----------



## geo (11 Jan 2007)

C6... It builds character


----------



## dapaterson (11 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> C6... It builds character


... and gets rid of unsavoury characters...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jan 2007)

Gents,

One more time. Let's try keep this thread to official releases and pertinent answers to technical questions regarding the same. There's no need to clutter it up with personal bias/ comments/ snickers/ whatever. Further comment that does nothing to add to the thread will be deleted. Failure to heed THAT warning may be dealt with in a more stringent manner


----------



## PAT-Platoon (13 Jan 2007)

I'm currently starting BMQ on the weekends right now in the Reserves. When will I be required to do this test? At the end of BMQ, SQ or BIQ? If its at the end of BMQ (which I believe is about 20 days so we should be done in March or so, no?) will it be the 13km rucksack march plus the other tasks or simply the rucksack march (i.e. what do they mean it will be "implemented" on april 1st, do they mean after april 1st all tests will require it?)


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

For you, it starts on Apr 1st. No worries. They'll find you when it's time to get 'er done!!  ;D


----------



## geo (13 Jan 2007)

While you are undergoing training, BQ, SQ & DP1 Trade training, they will integrate the 13Km ruckmarch - so you should be good to go for your 1st year.  They'll let you know what the standards are for the next go round.


----------



## PoPo (14 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> While you are undergoing training, BQ, SQ & DP1 Trade training, they will integrate the 13Km ruckmarch - so you should be good to go for your 1st year.  They'll let you know what the standards are for the next go round.



Curious, do they not do the Fireman's Carry anymore during recruit training??

PoPo


----------



## Haggis (14 Jan 2007)

PoPo said:
			
		

> Curious, do they not do the Fireman's Carry anymore during recruit training??
> 
> PoPo



The term "13 K march" is usually meant to be an all-inclusive name for the LFCBFT which, as stated earlier, consists of three tests.  The 13 km march portion is what usually sticks in people's minds. The fireman's carry and gravel dig are secondary.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jan 2007)

PoPo said:
			
		

> Curious, do they not do the Fireman's Carry anymore during recruit training??
> 
> PoPo



It's what's known as the 'casualty carry'.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jan 2007)

And another CANLANDGEN related to this (fin codes, names and phone numbers removed - if you need them, you can get an official copy of the message):

CANLANDGEN 001/07 
121230 Z Jan 07 
SUBJ: PHYSICAL FITNESS EVALUATIONS - ARMY DIRECTION FOR COLS, COMMANDING OFFICERS AND CWOS 
REFS: A. LFCO 24-02 
B. DAOD 5023-2 
C. CANFORGEN 087/06 

1. LFC FITNESS POLICY IS GOVERNED BY REF A AND CF FITNESS POLICY IS PROVIDED AT REF B. TO LEAD BY EXAMPLE, AND TO ENCOURAGE AND REINFORCE A FITNESS CULTURE WITHIN THE ARMY, I AM DIRECTING THAT SELECTED SENIOR OFFICERS AND KEY APPOINTMENTS IN LFC COMPLETE THEIR ANNUAL CF FITNESS TEST FOR THE PERIOD 1 APR 06 TO 31 MAR 07. 

2. SPECIFICALLY, I AM DIRECTING THAT THE FOLLOWING CF PERS IN LFC COMPLETE A FITNESS EVALUATION BY 31 MAR 07: 

A. ALL COLS, REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE; 
B. ALL COMMANDING OFFICERS, REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE; AND 
C. ALL CWOS, REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE. 

3. THE FITNESS EVALUATION STANDARD TO BE USED CAN BE EITHER THE LFCPFS (REF A) OR THE CF MPFS (CF EXPRES). 

4. THE FITNESS EVALUATION IS TO BE COMPLETED EVEN IF THE CF MEMBER IN PARA 2 HAS MET THE CF EXPRES INCENTIVE PROGRAMME EXEMPTION FROM THE FITNESS EVALUATION CONDUCTED DURING FY 05/06. 

5. CF MEMBERS IN THE 56 TO 60 AGE GROUP. FROM REF C, CF MEMBERS IN THE 56 TO 60 AGE GROUP ARE ALSO REQUIRED TO COMPLETE THIS FITNESS EVALUATION, HOWEVER, UNTIL SUCH TIME AS VALIDATED STANDARDS FOR THE 56 TO 60 AGE GROUP ARE PROMULGATED BY CFPSA, NO CAREER ADMIN ACTION WILL BE TAKEN FOR MEMBERS WHO DO NOT ATTAIN THE 35 YEARS AND OVER STANDARDS. 

6. FOR P RES PERS ON CLASS A RES SVC AND ON CLASS B RES SVC OF 180 DAYS OR LESS, FUNDING SP HAS BEEN ALLOCATED TO COVER PAY, TESTING COST AND TD AS REQUIRED. SINCE THE TERMINATION OF CFRC LOCAL FITNESS EVALUATION CONTRACTS, WE ARE WORKING CLOSELY WITH CFPSA AND DPGP TO RESOLVE THE TESTING IN REMOTE LOCATIONS IN ORDER TO FACILITATE TESTING OF P RES MEMBERS CLOSER TO THEIR HOME LOCATION. HOWEVER, UNTIL THIS IS RESOLVED, LOCAL SOLUTIONS WILL HAVE TO BE WORKED OUT BY THE LFAS/LFDTS AND CBGS. COSTS ASSOCIATED WITH PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING OF P RES MEMBER ON CLASS A AND CLASS B RES SVC UNDER 180 DAYS ARE TO BE CHARGED TO THE FOLLOWING FIN CODE: . 

7. THE RESULTS OF THE FITNESS EVALUATION, INCLUDING THE RECORDING OF THOSE WHO ARE MEDICALLY EXCUSED ARE TO BE ENTERED INTO HRMS BY THE APPLICABLE PSP PERS/URS/OR BY 30 APR 07.  

8. QUESTIONS CONCERNING THIS ORDER CAN BE DIRECTED THROUGH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND TO DLPM 2

SIGNED LGEN A.B. LESLIE, CHIEF OF THE LAND STAFF


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2007)

Oik....

So much for the exemption I got last year (for this year).

I AM DIRECTING THAT THE FOLLOWING CF PERS IN LFC COMPLETE A FITNESS EVALUATION BY 31 MAR 07: 

A. ALL COLS, REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE; 
B. ALL COMMANDING OFFICERS, REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE; AND 
C. ALL CWOS, REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE. 

Hmmm.... what about the LCols Reg & Reserve who are no longer in a command role?
They're specific enough to withdraw the exemption from all CWOs but they aren't clear about applying the same rule to LCols. I can see where some, who have previously received exemptions, might try to weasel out.

Sigh - who said life was fair


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2007)

Next year they won't have the choice between the CF EXPRES and LFCPFS IAW CANLANDGEN 011/06 221200 Z Dec 06, Para 2.


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2007)

yeah - already discussed.  
Also, in LFAA, the GCmdt has decided that the basic standard was Express test AND LFCPFS


----------



## Haggis (15 Jan 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> yeah - already discussed.
> Also, in LFAA, the GCmdt has decided that the basic standard was Express test AND LFCPFS



Nice to see that he follows the CLS's direction to the letter. 

Next you'll be doing the EXPRES, LFCPFS and the JTF2 test back to back.  The pendulum has swung again.


----------



## PoPo (16 Jan 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's what's known as the 'casualty carry'.



Actually correctly known as the "Casualty Evacuation".  But my question was - do they no longer do this as part of the fitness test during recruit training??

PoPo


----------



## JesseWZ (16 Jan 2007)

During my IAP (Basic for Officers) We did the 13 km, as well as the casualty evacuation on the second last week of the course. This is the first I have heard of a trench dig.


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

PP

Yes, we do.  The basic fitness standard for all field units, now being applied to all Land forces personnel (incl blue & black attachments) is:
The 13 Km Ruck march with Tac vest, 50 Lb ruck, Helmet & C7
The Casevac / fireman's carry  and
The trench dig (or moving a bunch of gravel)


----------

